# Iran desires a role in CPEC: Iranian Ambassador



## Spy Master

ISLAMABAD: Iran is desirous of participating in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which is one of the greatest projects in the history of the region, Iranian Ambassador Mehdi Honardoust said on Friday.

During a visit to the capital office of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), the Iranian envoy said his country has the capability to help the development of Pakistan’s economy through energy supply and construction of roads, railways dams and others area.

“At the same time, Pakistani textiles, rice, surgical goods, sports goods and agricultural products are in great demand in Iran,” he added.

However, Mr Honardoust acknowledged that trade and commerce between the two countries has been restricted due to lack of banking channels.

“Bilateral trade will get a boost after resolution of problems regarding banking which would disappear soon,” he added.

During his first visit to the FPCCI’s Islamabad office, the Iranian ambassador was welcomed by President FPCCI Abdul Rauf Alam, VP FPCCI Zafar Bakhtwari, former presidents ICCI Khalid Jaweed, Ijaz Abbasi, Chairman Coordination FPCCI Malik Sohail and others.

Mr Honardoust said that Iranian gas is the cheapest, fastest and most dependable source of energy for Pakistan.

“This project should be initiated at a fast track and soon Iran would complete its part of the pipeline at the cost of $2 billion,” he said.

Mr Honardoust dispelled the impression that international sanctions would restrict the IP gas pipeline project and said that many countries including China, India, Turkey, Japan and South Korea continued to buy energy from Iran during and after sanctions.

Speaking at the occasion, Mr Alam said Pakistan and Iran has already decided to increase annual trade volumes between the two countries to $5bn by 2021 for which efforts are needed.

Gwadar and Chabahar Ports are not rivals but they would supplement each other making the region centre of maritime trade, he said.

“Besides Pakistan can increase electricity imports from Iran but for which Tehran must reduce the price to make it competitive and attractive,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, September 10th, 2016
http://www.dawn.com/news/1283098/_

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Knight Rider

Good News Iran is showing interest in CPEC project. Iran-Pakistan Gas pipeline is very important project for both countries. The Dream of Pakistan becoming an Asian Tiger is getting near and Imran Khan shall be its Prime Minister. Insha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## only information

Knight Rider said:


> Imran Khan shall be its Prime Minister. Insha Allah



are u serious


----------



## Max

Spy Master said:


> Iran* would complete* its part of the pipeline at the cost of $2 billion,” he said.



but Iranian claim they have build it already and Pakistan is delaying it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arbiter

China-Pakistan-Iran-Turkey 
Now waiting for Russia, Central Asia, Gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Jobless Jack

meanwhile in a dark lightless bar a precious pair called Modi and doval are ripping out whatever little hair that is remaining on their skull and trying to drown their sorrow with alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kambojaric

Isolated Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## saiyan0321

That's good. Iran can benefit greatly as it will for one allow iran easy access to China to whom it can sell energy and iran can offer Turkmenistan which is her neighbour. 

It can be extremely beneficial for the two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Max said:


> but Iranian claim they have build it already and Pakistan is delaying it?


Dayr ayd durust ayd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

SOHEIL said:


>



The tea your drinking above, is it bitter or is it sweet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Seems Turkey and Iran will be part o CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Now the Indians balloon is going to pop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Welcome ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

Knight Rider said:


> Good News Iran is showing interest in CPEC project. Iran-Pakistan Gas pipeline is very important project for both countries. The Dream of Pakistan becoming an Asian Tiger is getting near *and Imran Khan shall be its Prime Minister. Insha Allah*



Do you know that during his Lahore Jalsa 3 people died because they were unable to get to hospital because of IK. Yet that B*C talks about protocol, etc?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

And in other news modi was found in an embarrassing situtation his dhoothi was all brown and stinking after reading about irans interest in cpec!

So after iran and turkwy join cpec we can easily drive from khi to europe wow that would be some road trip! I am sure modis dad amerika will build a bridge so indians can drive to amerika and do dirty work form americans...wow indians can finally replace mexicans as ayyp sir g cheap labour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NomanAli89

Yes of course Iran wants a role in CPEC so that he can launch more Kalbhooshan Yaduv's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

NomanAli89 said:


> Yes of course Iran wants a role in CPEC so that he can launch more Kalbhooshan Yaduv's


This is actually plausible never thought of it however considering the potential economic benefits for it especially in the sale of energy when people like gulf reduce price just to hurt Iran this could be beneficial for it although plausible but very very very little chance


----------



## tore

Iran is a brotherly country and our population like iranians. Ofcourse Pakistan should increase contact trade & contact with Iran.

Pakistan & Iran should start developing border areas with roads, fiber, electricity, gas, modern infrastructure, law & order.
Both needs to upgrade Balochistan area.

Pakistan have & will in future also have bad relationship with India.
Pakistan and Afghanistans relationship is bad due to complains from afghan side, they want 80% pakistani terrotory.
Pakistan cant afford bad relationship with Iran & China, so Pakistan can afford to play any game of KSA against our brotherly neighbour Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouI

HAIDER said:


> Seems Turkey and Iran will be part o CPEC.


wut


----------



## HAIDER

SouI said:


> wut



*Turkey Keen to Join China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)*
http://thelondonpost.net/2016/09/turkey-keen-to-join-china-pakistan-economic-corridor-cpec/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Pakistan should definitely welcome the Iranians aboard. I am a staunch supporter of Iranian inclusion into CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Drebin

Ma-Sha-Allah!!! 

The best news that I've heard in a long while pertaining to strategic, foreign and most importantly economic terms. Hope this interest translates into reality ASAP for its dividends are manifold as well as multidimensional for both countries. 

Thank you OP for a really good post/thread.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

HAIDER said:


> *Turkey Keen to Join China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)*
> http://thelondonpost.net/2016/09/turkey-keen-to-join-china-pakistan-economic-corridor-cpec/


Well, it's never been mentioned in our media. And by definition CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) will be between China and Pakistan.

We will join another project of China, as far as I know. And that was, if I recall correctly, the Silk Road Project. Here is more info on the subject:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Belt,_One_Road#Silk_Road_Economic_Belt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?

And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Kaptaan said:


> Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?
> 
> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


Money talks........economic interest bring nation closer not religion.....(.complete the rest of my statement)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mikkix

Thanks to Saudi Prince visit to Pakistan and China, Iran joining CPEC is certain, Iran has no option unless it joins US and India which it won't and if it does then Syria war will be more devastating then anyone can predict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

only information said:


> are u serious


i too think that imran is a great conquerer. he is planning to invade raiwand nowadays.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Kambojaric said:


> Isolated Pakistan


and one of the greatest projects in the history of the region, Iranian Ambassador Mehdi Honardoust said on Friday.

But what does he know, right? wait for gaandjali brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Woz Ahmed

saiyan0321 said:


> That's good. Iran can benefit greatly as it will for one allow iran easy access to China to whom it can sell energy and iran can offer Turkmenistan which is her neighbour.
> 
> It can be extremely beneficial for the two nations.


Guys,

Iran already has a rail corridor to China, freight wagons have already run back and forth. Sending good over the Himalayas to Iran via CPEC makes no sense to me. This China-Iran rail corridor already serves the Central Asian states .

Our rail corridor will directly serve us and Southern Afghanistan. Goods that need fast transit to say the Middle East, say fruit and veg might have a market in say Middle East for China.

Iran wants to sell us energy,we need energy, although I can only go by media reports, that energy will be cheaper than the expensive liquefying process and the pipeline to the border from Iran is complete. I feel outside pressure has stopped completion.

we need CPEC as roads and full power will make our economy more efficient, but it needs intelligent analysis ensuring we are not overpaying and what the true benefits are.

Cheap reliable energy will transform this nation, but large investments in power without reducing 45% loss in T&D and theft will only worsen our issues.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

This is a very good development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Spy Master said:


> ISLAMABAD: Iran is desirous of participating in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which is one of the greatest projects in the history of the region, Iranian Ambassador Mehdi Honardoust said on Friday.



Give it about 5 more years, you'll hear this same news from India too, guaranteed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

Kaptaan said:


> Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?
> 
> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.



Half of Pakistan hates Shias!?  i'm Pakistani and sunni and not one of my family or friends have any issue with shias. May be you need to stop hanging out with fanatics 

As for Iran, it's their pro-India attitude that pis*es us off sometimes. But I don't think their any sane Pakistani who wouldn't like better relations with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Drebin

Viper0011. said:


> Give it about 5 more years, you'll hear this same news from India too, guaranteed!!


I would like to believe that. I really, really do. But as long as hawkish Modi led BJP Gov: stays in power with infamous ideologies of Ajit Doval, i.e., "Offensive Defense", its not gonna happen. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Woz Ahmed said:


> Iran already has a rail corridor to China, freight wagons have already run back and forth. Sending good over the Himalayas to Iran via CPEC makes no sense to me. This China-Iran rail corridor already serves the Central Asian states.



Its not about a "rail link that already exists", its about 30-40% of the entire global consumer base that this project will bring together that has never happened before in the human history. Between China, Pakistan, Russia and Central Russian states, its about 1.7 billion people. If India and ME come in, that would be about 3.2 billion people connected through road, rail, ships and airways at a very short distance!! Imagine that and the possibilities.

Then comes the priority trade agreements with the Chinese, Russians and the Pakistanis (free trade, or duty free, etc, etc). All of these are what Iran wants. The Iranian rail and road, only serves a limited purpose for them. Why would you not try to make an extra $ 200 billion by formally joining something, but continue to make much less, lets say $ 50 billion that you make with the existing links? Makes no common sense. Everyone wants a bigger piece of a big juicy pizza 

Also, Iran knows China ONLY trusts Pakistan. So her existing rail network, etc, won't be welcomed directly into the CPEC. So if I was to guess, Iran would extend that link to Pakistan to make it a portion of the CPEC going from Pakistan into Iran.

Don't forget the strategy, the Chinese want their "Iron Brother" to maintain control over the CPEC. That means, others like Iran, Afghanistan, Russia, etc, will join in, but Pakistan will be the center of the universe for this CPEC. Russia can have her own future ambitions and the Iranians are just as friendly towards the Indians. So there is no way the Chinese would want to deal with that.

So welcome to the new Pakistan built by the current Pakistani government, and a top 15th global economy by 2026!!



Drebin said:


> I would like to believe that. I really, really do. But as long as hawkish Modi led BJP Gov: stays in power with infamous ideologies of Ajit Doval, i.e., "Offensive Defense", its not gonna happen. Period.



Hawkish Modi is "hawkish" because of India's business position. Indian businessmen (many I've met recently at American-Indian business association) are itching to join the CPEC. They are smart people and know how easily they can market to 3 billion people connected via a road. But currently, they are milking the US. So they want to find the right time to get into CPEC so their relationship with the US isn't hurt. After all, whatever they are today (economy wise), the US has a 90% role in it since 1995!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Woz Ahmed

Viper0011. said:


> Its not about a "rail link that already exists", its about 30-40% of the entire global consumer base that this project will bring together that has never happened before in the human history. Between China, Pakistan, Russia and Central Russian states, its about 1.7 billion people. If India and ME come in, that would be about 3.2 billion people connected through road, rail, ships and airways at a very short distance!! Imagine that and the possibilities.
> 
> Then comes the priority trade agreements with the Chinese, Russians and the Pakistanis (free trade, or duty free, etc, etc). All of these are what Iran wants. The Iranian rail and road, only serves a limited purpose for them. Why would you not try to make an extra $ 200 billion by formally joining something, but continue to make much less, lets say $ 50 billion that you make with the existing links? Makes no common sense. Everyone wants a bigger piece of a big juicy pizza
> 
> Also, Iran knows China ONLY trusts Pakistan. So her existing rail network, etc, won't be welcomed directly into the CPEC. So if I was to guess, Iran would extend that link to Pakistan to make it a portion of the CPEC going from Pakistan into Iran.
> 
> Don't forget the strategy, the Chinese want their "Iron Brother" to maintain control over the CPEC. That means, others like Iran, Afghanistan, Russia, etc, will join in, but Pakistan will be the center of the universe for this CPEC. Russia can have her own future ambitions and the Iranians are just as friendly towards the Indians. So there is no way the Chinese would want to deal with that.
> 
> So welcome to the new Pakistan built by the current Pakistani government, and a top 15th global economy by 2026!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkish Modi is "hawkish" because of India's business position. Indian businessmen (many I've met recently at American-Indian business association) are itching to join the CPEC. They are smart people and know how easily they can market to 3 billion people connected via a road. But currently, they are milking the US. So they want to find the right time to get into CPEC so their relationship with the US isn't hurt. After all, whatever they are today (economy wise), the US has a 90% role in it since 1995!


----------



## pakdefender

From a location point of view , Gwadar is better located than any port

Iran , UAE and India have been trying to sabotage the development of Gwadar , each for its own motive


----------



## samuraiofislam

The more people the better. India does not want pakistan to become stronger through CPEC and American does not want china to be stronger. Turkey and iran will just increase reassurance of the completion and if Russia joins then your looking a middle finger to the US and india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Woz Ahmed

I love your optimism, but I disagree.

Cheap safe reliable infrastructure will always win over anything else.CPEC corridor as far as I am concerned will only serve Pakistani and southern Afghan market.

Our FTA with China has only benefited one side.

You talk of markets, best market with 1.3 billion people with similar culture and tastes is on our doorstep, we need to be like Chinese and trade and put our differences aside, won't happen too many vested interests will stop it, but is my belief.

Anyway current CPEC investment stage one is over 15 years, so hopefully we can analyse together then


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Gentlemen, enjoy the news. Lots more is on the way. Things will open up gradually.

Russia-China-Pakistan-Iran-Turkey

The above, whatever name you may give it, alliance / block / group etc, is an upcoming reality. 

Pakistan stands to benefit immensely in all this. Ignore the enemy's rants, stay motivated and United AND carry on.


----------



## nomi007

iraniansn are already part of cpec 
sending terrorist indian into pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

Great news. It seems that the Iranians are realizing the importance of CPEC. If Turkey and Iran both get on board, it would be a game changer. Not only would it bring development to the region, but stability too. CPEC would bind the countries together somewhat. Everyone could benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## kabooter_maila

Spy Master said:


> ISLAMABAD: Iran is desirous of participating in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which is one of the greatest projects in the history of the region, Iranian Ambassador Mehdi Honardoust said on Friday.
> 
> During a visit to the capital office of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), the Iranian envoy said his country has the capability to help the development of Pakistan’s economy through energy supply and construction of roads, railways dams and others area.
> 
> “At the same time, Pakistani textiles, rice, surgical goods, sports goods and agricultural products are in great demand in Iran,” he added.
> 
> However, Mr Honardoust acknowledged that trade and commerce between the two countries has been restricted due to lack of banking channels.
> 
> “Bilateral trade will get a boost after resolution of problems regarding banking which would disappear soon,” he added.
> 
> During his first visit to the FPCCI’s Islamabad office, the Iranian ambassador was welcomed by President FPCCI Abdul Rauf Alam, VP FPCCI Zafar Bakhtwari, former presidents ICCI Khalid Jaweed, Ijaz Abbasi, Chairman Coordination FPCCI Malik Sohail and others.
> 
> Mr Honardoust said that Iranian gas is the cheapest, fastest and most dependable source of energy for Pakistan.
> 
> “This project should be initiated at a fast track and soon Iran would complete its part of the pipeline at the cost of $2 billion,” he said.
> 
> Mr Honardoust dispelled the impression that international sanctions would restrict the IP gas pipeline project and said that many countries including China, India, Turkey, Japan and South Korea continued to buy energy from Iran during and after sanctions.
> 
> Speaking at the occasion, Mr Alam said Pakistan and Iran has already decided to increase annual trade volumes between the two countries to $5bn by 2021 for which efforts are needed.
> 
> Gwadar and Chabahar Ports are not rivals but they would supplement each other making the region centre of maritime trade, he said.
> 
> “Besides Pakistan can increase electricity imports from Iran but for which Tehran must reduce the price to make it competitive and attractive,” he added.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 10th, 2016
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1283098/_



Iran was expected to ultimately join the CPEC project. For Iran, the CPEC is more than just trade infrastructure. Bitterly bitten by Western imposed sanctions for extended duration, Iranians desperately need a viable and reliable economic partner having a vastly overlapping security paradigm - a partner that not only becomes a long term buyer of Iranian oil but can also be able to shield Iranian interests at UNO. If Iranians enter into such a partnership with Chinese, CPEC will provide a readily available infrastructure to facilitate that partnership. Chabahar will then become a supporting port to Gwadar. The trade volume handled by the CPEC is expected to be much more than required to keep both Gwadar and Chabahar working to their full capacity. That will allow our Iranian brothers protect themselves from any future UN sanctions and Pakistan will secure its western border with Iran to make it free of Indian terrorists such as disgraced terrorist monkey Kul Bhoshan Jhadev. Chinese will partially achieve their energy security and enjoy vast trade venue. In other words, it's a win-win situation for all three countries China, Pakistan, and Iran. Only the enemies will badly lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Kaptaan said:


> Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?
> 
> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


Please think like a Kaptaan...You already know the answer.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SouI said:


> Well, it's never been mentioned in our media. And by definition CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) will be between China and Pakistan.
> 
> We will join another project of China, as far as I know. And that was, if I recall correctly, the Silk Road Project. Here is more info on the subject:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Belt,_One_Road#Silk_Road_Economic_Belt


Remember the ECO initiative? Gul Train? b/w Turkey, Iran and Pakistan? That train as well as roads will be connected with already existing infrastructure of CPEC's western route. That train starts from istanbul-tehran-quetta in Pakistan. quetta is capital of Balochistan province where gwadar port lies. Yr trade from Oman, UAE, Far East and East Asia through sea can be done through this port. Even Romania and Bulgaria are also interested in this ECO initiative and its connection to CPEC. Because after istanbul next railways stop is Sofia, Bulgaria. One Road and One Belt initiative is different and more focused on Turkic World of central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRFAN ALI BALOCH

Iran's role is crucial in CPEC,it will benefit both countries.there is an opportunity to build another economic corridor Turkey-Iran-Pakistan Economic Corridor (TIPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mikkix said:


> Thanks to Saudi Prince visit to Pakistan and China, Iran joining CPEC is certain, Iran has no option unless it joins US and India which it won't and if it does then Syria war will be more devastating then anyone can predict.


BTW KSA had also shown interest in CPEC,. It wants its share in profits/investment as well as trade with China, CARS etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Jinn Baba said:


> Half of Pakistan hates Shias!?  i'm Pakistani and sunni and not one of my family or friends have any issue with shias. May be you need to stop hanging out with fanatics
> 
> As for Iran, it's their pro-India attitude that pis*es us off sometimes. But I don't think their any sane Pakistani who wouldn't like better relations with them.


The Shiaa vs sunni issue is more of a propaganda tool for the zionists and their friends/masters to create their known policy of divide and conquer.. in reality and in everyday life it does barely exist.. Even the Saudi / Iranian misunderstanding is more political than religious..

Iran was the missing link in the China-Pakistan-Iran-Turkey CEPEC *extention* to Europe.. and with the KSA noted interest, it will be interesting to note that CEPEC will reach the middle East; ie; the GCC and Egypt which is the door to North Africa and Africa in General, and we should not forget that Egypt is going to be one of the most important Natural Gas exporters in around 2020..
 So the least to say is that CEPEC is headed for a world economic change for the better of all involved and much beyound, since it will reach Europe and Africa from the biggest and most important part of Asia..Something we can see as a huge river flowing from China to Europe and Africa with a two (or more) way for the exchange of goods and commodities..
 Too bad or it is a blessig in disguise that the Americas are too far!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Jobless Jack said:


> meanwhile in a dark lightless bar a precious pair called Modi and doval are ripping out whatever little hair that is remaining on their skull and trying to drown their sorrow with alcohol



When your own media and your own intellectual saying these, why blaming modi or some one else...


----------



## mikkix

Umair Nawaz said:


> BTW KSA had also shown interest in CPEC,. It wants its share in profits/investment as well as trade with China, CARS etc


yes prince visit was primarily on defense matters with China and Pakistan and offcourse Oil export Via CPEC while Pakistan played a trick by inviting him not only for defense matters or CPEC but also send a message to Iran that do join us otherwise Gulf states are ready to take part in it. Iran can play a biiger role in CPEC because it can connect its Oil and Gas pipelines through CPEC and Chahbahar can be a twin cities BUT Chahbahar must be operated by China. India can operate chahbahar or only be tolerated if India stop playing with China in SCS and Pakistan in Afghanistan.
As @Viper0011.  suggests India knows it but they just want to milk US for the time being which is a good move but problem is US never spare its friends so If India join US then US will make sure India must have a clash with China which will be a nightmare to India.
Indians playing a hard game which is very risky as per their standards.
A new Cold war has begin with a big bang.

CARs will automatically go with CPEC because of China, Iran, Turkey and Russia. (Russia will join later, i can bet on that)

The very reason why US release pressure on Iran because they smell the CPEC and US now want good relation with Iran to sabotage CPEC and for that matter US will try to crush Saudis for Iran in upcoming time, lets wait and see. 

Hilary was winning but after CPEC i guess Trump will have a good chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

It was bound to happen. Pak, China is determined to Complete CPEC within time.
We welcome Iran to join CPEC. Everybody will get benefit from this.
More countries will join this wagon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Unless Pakistan changes - seriously changes, which I think can only happen if China bends Pakistan over, there is *zero* chance of Iran joining and even less chance of Turkey joining. That is beyond the hot air and good feel comments only fit for the infantile minds.



HAIDER said:


> Money talks


Very true - but Pakistan is rather *short *of money. That is why Pakistan can only walk.



HAIDER said:


> economic interest bring nation closer not religion


I will let the *1001* dead Hazara Shia in Quetta muse over "economic interests" and finish off your enigma.






Whilst your tripping over each other in hailing CPEC and pulling in every country on earth into this CPEC have you forgotten what C stands for? China. Interesting to notice there are not many Chinese members offering their thoughts. Might be good idea to get their views and actually learn something.

Read this > https://defence.pk/threads/china-to-ban-religious-profiteering.448297/

Do this in Pakistan and even Brazil will be lining up to join CPEC. Don't and even China will walk away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mikkix said:


> yes prince visit was primarily on defense matters with China and Pakistan and offcourse Oil export Via CPEC while Pakistan played a trick by inviting him not only for defense matters or CPEC but also send a message to Iran that do join us otherwise Gulf states are ready to take part in it. Iran can play a biiger role in CPEC because it can connect its Oil and Gas pipelines through CPEC and Chahbahar can be a twin cities BUT Chahbahar must be operated by China. India can operate chahbahar or only be tolerated if India stop playing with China in SCS and Pakistan in Afghanistan.
> As @Viper0011.  suggests India knows it but they just want to milk US for the time being which is a good move but problem is US never spare its friends so If India join US then US will make sure India must have a clash with China which will be a nightmare to India.
> Indians playing a hard game which is very risky as per their standards.
> A new Cold war has begin with a big bang.
> 
> CARs will automatically go with CPEC because of China, Iran, Turkey and Russia. (Russia will join later, i can bet on that)
> 
> The very reason why US release pressure on Iran because they smell the CPEC and US now want good relation with Iran to sabotage CPEC and for that matter US will try to crush Saudis for Iran in upcoming time, lets wait and see.
> 
> Hilary was winning but after CPEC i guess Trump will have a good chance.


yes thats right too...but i think Pakistan will like iran as well as GCC to be part of it. Thats where our interests lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Baloch

We Welcome All world in CPEC expect INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The gravity of CPEC is too strong to deflect. When one has the opportunity to be a close friend of the captain of the football team, who'd hang around with side kicks???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Umair Nawaz said:


> BTW KSA had also shown interest in CPEC,. It wants its share in profits/investment as well as trade with China, CARS etc


Especially after passing of terrorism leveraging bill at the congress KSA money is there to grab. No surprises..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahzadaf

I love diplomacy. Here is Iran testing the waters, taking the temperature through its ambassador at a non consequential meeting. Quite frankly I'm of the opinion that before anything is said and done, Iran should openly criticize India for using its soil to launch spies and terrorists into Pakistan. 
Furthermore, let's wait until the US elections are over before deciding whether one can even do business with Iran. Iran is on the short end of a very stern stick with the US. The sentiments about Iran are dire at the best of days.
Lastly,and let's face it, Iran has better relations with India then they do with Pakistan. Bi-lateral trade between India and Iran already surpasses the levels they say they can build with Pakistan. So how long before India sabotages this relationship as well.
The world is moving very fast to surround Pakistan. This might just be another move in the same direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

We welcome every country to join CPEC except for our enemies (i.e. India). Inclusion of Iran into CPEC will greatly expand the reach and influence of this project and would herald a new era of economic and trade cooperation between the member countries in the real world. 



Jobless Jack said:


> meanwhile in a dark lightless bar a precious *pair* called Modi and doval are ripping out whatever little hair that is remaining on their skull and trying to drown their sorrow with alcohol


They are more like a couple ... the pair does not explain the total gamut of their relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tore

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> When your own media and your own intellectual saying these, why blaming modi or some one else...


-------------

Oyee, eee video to edit kitti hegi . Bare perde hege tossi.


----------



## Moonlight

Kaptaan said:


> half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India,



Ok that's one strong statement & *HATE* is a very strong word. I am sorry but it shouldn't have been used. You are TTA so better be careful while choosing your words. Thanks!

And No Pakistanis don't hate Shias. Yes some Sunnis are more loyal to KSA and on the other hand some Shias show more loyalties to Iran. And this ire majority of Pakistanis. It's not they just detest Shias for that, but Sunnis as well.
I am Sunni and it nettles me to see Shias supporting Iran over Pakistan and Sunnis supporting KSA over Pakistan. But that doesn't mean I hate Shias. And this is the opnion of majority of Pakistanis, with my observation. I have many good Shia friends. Despite the fact, we have different opinions on many matters. Mainly, political differences and it never happen to make us hate each other.

Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Moonlight said:


> You are TTA


PDF Admin., are not *perfect*. They do make mistakes.



Moonlight said:


> Ok that's one strong statement


It was designed and intended to be.



Moonlight said:


> I am sorry


No need to be apologetic, your merely exercising your freedom of expression.



Moonlight said:


> And No Pakistanis don't hate Shias


Some do. Very *vehemently*. They kill. Over 1,000 Shia Hazara dead in Quetta. At one point it was safer to be a US Marine on combat duty in Baghdad then be a Shia doctor in Karachi. That there are external factors does not for a second detract from the ugly reality that Shia mosques are regularly targeted by suicide bombers. Pakistan has become a sectarian battle field. There is little to be gained to sugar coat or hide this fact.

I don't hate Shias either. In fact I don't care toss what a person's faith is. However the reality in Pakistan is many people are full of sectarian hate and are prepared to kill for that. Why not ask the Iranian members here how much stick they get?

And all hate is political despite it being articulated on differant platforms.


----------



## T-123456

Kaptaan said:


> Some do. Very *vehemently*. They kill. Over 1,000 Shia Hazara dead in Quetta. At one point it was safer to be a US Marine on combat duty in Baghdad then be a Shia doctor in Karachi. That there are external factors does not for a second detract from the ugly reality that Shia mosques are regularly targeted by suicide bombers. Pakistan has become a sectarian battle field. There is little to be gained to sugar coat or hide this fact.
> 
> I don't hate Shias either. In fact I don't care toss what a person's faith is. However the reality in Pakistan is many people are full of sectarian hate and are prepared to kill for that. Why not ask the Iranian members here how much stick they get?
> 
> And all hate is political despite it being articulated on differant platforms.


Agreed,if there was no sectarian hate in Pakistan,you would have been a G20 country by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Kaptaan said:


> PDF Admin., are not *perfect*. They do make mistakes.



Never said you guys are perfect. I said just be careful. No hard feelings, sir. 



Kaptaan said:


> Some do.


 
Half to some. 
Good.



Kaptaan said:


> They kill. Over 1,000 Shia Hazara dead in Quetta.



Who? Citizens of Pakistan? An average citizen? NO. If Shias are targeted so were Sunnis. Those innocent 145 of APS were not all Shias. 
Just don't generalize, it doesn't work sometimes.




Kaptaan said:


> Pakistan has become a sectarian battle field.



Again it's being sponsored. And sectarianism is seen in Iran and KSA and any part of the world. And in any faith. Catholics have many issues and don't like Protestants and vice versa.



Kaptaan said:


> However the reality in Pakistan is many people are full of sectarian hate and are prepared to kill for that



Again you said half of Pakistanis hate Shias. Sunnis................. many Sunnis like Shias over many deobands.
Not just one particular sect is being targeted in Pakistan, sir.
And yes such incidents are seen in Pakistan and I totally condemn it. But how you are painting the picture here, means every Pakistani comes out with knif in hand to kill someone with different sect.
Kind of exaggerating here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

T-123456 said:


> no sectarian hate


Despite the window dressing the truth is harsh. I may sometimes for dramatic effect use blunt words but the genesis of what I say still carries currency.

(i) Who are you? Turk. Who are you? Turk from Istanbul.
(ii) Who are you? Muslim. Who are you? Sunni? Who are you?

You already know who carries forward on track (ii) and what the inevitable conclusion of that is. This is even obvious on PDF.



Moonlight said:


> one particular sect


True but some get selected more than others. This discussion is now going to just go in circles. Everybody knows the facts. Thus I eject. It is irrelavant as to the factors. Fact is sectarianism is rampant in Pakistan. Just look at the Hazara's being killed every day. They are not being killed because of their ethnic group but because they are visible Shias.

Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Hazara_people_in_Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

T-123456 said:


> Agreed,if there was no sectarian hate in Pakistan,you would have been a G20 country by now.


There are few extreme violent people in every sect who preach hatred and violence against different sects but they should not be considered as representative of all Sunni or all shia people. Shia people insult and abuse companions and wives of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) whom Sunni give huge respect so thats where conflicts begin but i think no one should have any right to kill anyone. Pakistani Government is trying to have checks on those madrissa and mullahs who are preaching hatred and extremism in the name of Jihad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> There are few extreme violent people in every sect who preach hatred and violence against different sects but they should not be considered as representative of all Sunni or all shia people. Shia people insult and abuse companions and wives of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) whom Sunni give huge respect so thats where conflicts begin but i think no one should have any right to kill anyone. Pakistani Government is trying to have checks on those madrissa and mullahs who are preaching hatred and extremism in the name of Jihad


As long as you(Pakistani people) answer the question,''Who are you ?'' with ''i am Shia/sunni/Ahmedi//Ismaili etc instead of,''I am Pakistani'',there is no chance in hell you will prosper or have a future.
The world knows you are Muslim,why the need to name your sect first?
You say there are ''a few'',there are more then a few,it will take decades to change this unless it is ''forced'' by the government.
Pakistanis should try to get over this sectarianism,take a look at the ME and see what sectarianism caused.
So many innocent people die for nothing,literally,nothing.



Kaptaan said:


> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


What do you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

T-123456 said:


> As long as you(Pakistani people) answer the question,''Who are you ?'' with ''i am Shia/sunni/Ahmedi//Ismaili etc instead of,''I am Pakistani'',there is no chance in hell you will prosper or have a future.
> The world knows you are Muslim,why the need to name your sect first?
> You say there are ''a few'',there are more then a few,it will take decades to change this unless it is ''forced'' by the government.
> Pakistanis should try to get over this sectarianism,take a look at the ME and see what sectarianism caused.
> So many innocent people die for nothing,literally,nothing.


Every individual have multiple identities and they all make us who we are as individuals so country, religion, ethnicity, languages, culture etc they are all separate form of identities which define us. People highlight the violence of shia but if you visit Pakistan during muhrram you will see how shia block roads and do aggressive matam on road even when there are security threats but they dont listen to any of these threats and such religious freedom they dont even get it in west to do whatever they like and to block roads whenever they wish for religious rituals. I think government has banned many extremist organisation of boht sunni and shia that were preaching violence. Saudia Arabia is responsible for funding wahbism and Iran is responsible for funding shai extremist element boht in Pakistan and afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Every individual have multiple identities and they all make us who we are as individuals so country, religion, ethnicity, languages, culture etc they are all separate form of identities which define us. People highlight the violence of shia but if you visit Pakistan during muhrram you will see how shia block roads and do aggressive matam on road even when there are security threats but they dont listen to any of these threats and such religious freedom they dont even get it in west to do whatever they like and to block roads whenever they wish for religious rituals. I think government has banned many extremist organisation of boht sunni and shia that were preaching violence.* Saudia Arabia is responsible for funding wahbism and Iran is responsible for funding shai extremist element both in Pakistan and afghanistan*


They are not responsible,only you are responsible for letting them influence you.?
How can an outsider come to my country and try to influence my people's thoughts if i dont give him the freedom to do so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> When your own media and your own intellectual saying these, why blaming modi or some one else...


because despie your governments best attempt cpec is going ahead. and will go ahead


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when *half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India*, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?
> 
> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


Would you care to share your source of such an "enlightened information"? I mean is there any survey report? Some census? Some official statistics?



Killuminati420 said:


> The tea your drinking above, is it bitter or is it sweet?


If you knew him long enough on pdf...you would know when does he drink the tea and what does it taste?...I can bet it is not sweet as doctors have proscribed him from using sugar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

Perfect timing for Iran now after latest debacle in Afghanistan. No wonder why Iran agreed to the specific role in CPEC knowing that Pakistan will need Iran more than ever. Very cunning Iran. Afghanistan goeth, Iran cometh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

T-123456 said:


> They are not responsible,only you are responsible for letting them influence you.?
> How can an outsider come to my country and try to influence my people's thoughts if i dont give him the freedom to do so?


You see there are madrissa(religious institution) in every single corner of Pakistan where mostly children from poor family get free shelter, food , clothing and religious education. They are not properly regulated and monitored. Source of funding is mostly local donations and funding which they get from overseas mostly from middle east. Iran and saudia Arabia provide generous funding to build and to run madrissa in order to propagate their own version of Islam and ideology. Some of these madrissa preach hatred against each others and brainwash some young mind to such extreme that they dont hesitate to take the lives of those who perceive religious scripture differently . Government just recently started to monitor the source of funding and some extremist interpretation of jihad being taught in some of these madrissa but again plenty need to done in order to have complete control and checks and balance on these madriisa which fuel to sectarian violence


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Government just recently started to monitor the source of funding and some extremist interpretation of jihad being taught in some of these madrissa but again plenty need to done in order to have complete control and checks and balance on these madriisa which fuel to sectarian violence


----------



## Clutch

Kaptaan said:


> Can somebody tell me how exactly is Iran going to join CPEC when half of Pakistan hates Shia more then India, another portion would love to see Pak gave a Iran a good thrashing - on the border?
> 
> And Turks? You guy's real? Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


You have stats from credible polling backing there assertion over 50% Pakistanis hate Shia? Remember you have back these stats quantifying "HATE"... a very powerful word.


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

PAKISTANIS,

The level of sectarianism that existed when both KSA and Iran were pouring in money in Pakistan to further their respective agenda-based ideologies during 80s and 90s is now at its lowest level. Prominent recognised scholars of both sects have time and again come up and openly acknowledged the foreign hand in inculcating this militant mindset and in Musharraf's tenure productive efforts were made to root out this problem. Thereafter, many of the targeting of professionals and scholars from either sects was done deliberately by Raw and CIA sponsored assets to re-ignite sectarianism led violence in our society, both they miserably failed.

Please read the JIT reports of several of the target killers arrested recently, who not only belong to MQM but also to militant wings of some so-called religious groups. It's an eye opener.

The statement above by none other than a person belonging to Think Tanks group of the forum that "half of Pakistan hates Shias" was false, baseless and highly irresponsible and achieved nothing but further and support the agenda of Pakistan's enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Without pointing out to anyone in particular.....

My dear brothers please UNDERSTAND that whoever amongst us who tries to create differences amongst us based on ethnic and sectarian grounds, is actually not from amongst us.

At this juncture, there's not place for anyone in our ranks who contributes towards causing disunity in our society.

Identify such people, point them out and then ignore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I absolutely do not trust the Iranians.They are inherently Sunni haters.They're doing everything to expand the Shia influence in the region.The've gone as far as tag teaming with the tyrant Bashar in Syria who has God knows comitted what magnitudes of attrocities in Syria.I have started to despise Iran recently altough I have never been so in my life.

But Iran knows it's a different game with Pakistan.They can do nothing fruitful here as far as expanding Shia influence is concered.
They might collaborate with us where their national interests suits otherwise they have zero goodwill towards Sunni Muslims.Believe me.

At this stage Pakistan can't afford to spoil relations with Iran bcz of our weak position.Every move of theirs should be taken with a pinch of salt.Iranians have never been the well wishers of Sunni Muslims.Never.

Always remember that it never suits the Iranian agenda if there's a strong Sunni country nearby.That's why they probably allowed India to use their soil against us.
They don't hate Pakistan or Pakistanis.They're only allergic to Sunni Islam.
If you haven't studied the Shia creed and belief system then please don't come running attacking me.Stay quite.

I'm glad Pakistani Shias are behaving well for the most part.I pray that it stays like this forever and both Shia and Sunni scholars keep the extremist elements in check.

p.s My comment is about the govts. and policy makers.Not about the general public which is too busy to indulge in such matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 90ArsalanLeo

Iran should make its mind that who will they stand up with on 1 side they are making deals with india giving them unrestricted visa & access to chabahar port & on the other side they are saying they want to be a part of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NomanAli89

tore said:


> Iran is a brotherly country and our population like iranians. Ofcourse Pakistan should increase contact trade & contact with Iran.
> 
> Pakistan & Iran should start developing border areas with roads, fiber, electricity, gas, modern infrastructure, law & order.
> Both needs to upgrade Balochistan area.
> 
> Pakistan have & will in future also have bad relationship with India.
> Pakistan and Afghanistans relationship is bad due to complains from afghan side, they want 80% pakistani terrotory.
> Pakistan cant afford bad relationship with Iran & China, so Pakistan can afford to play any game of KSA against our brotherly neighbour Iran




Correction please , First of all Iran is not our brotherly country a brotherly country donot bomb your borders every other day neither a brotherly country support sectarianism and look for ways to export its bloody revolution 
And only a small percentage of brainwashed population like Iran ........



Shakuni & Ravan said:


>



Never saw him talking any sense ... idiot drunk hassan nisar is the most hated among Pakistani youth but for Indians he is an apple of an eye because he speaks their langauge



90ArsalanLeo said:


> Iran should make its mind that who will they stand up with on 1 side they are making deals with india giving them unrestricted visa & access to chabahar port & on the other side they are saying they want to be a part of CPEC.



Iran only wants to facilitate India by joining CPEC we can never trust back stabber Iran with zionist ambitions


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Clutch said:


> 50% Pakistanis hate Shia?


If you scroll back I said I sometimes use harsh language as a conveyance of blunt reality. That blunt reality is that in one city alone - Quetta over 1,000 Shias have been murdered. If in France 1,000 Muslims were murdered in Paris I think you would conclude there is serious problem in that country. That is the exact situation of Shia in Pakistan. Why not look at the stats for killings instead of burying your head in sand?

Bottom line my sentance might have carried factually incorrect or loose content but it does not change the fact that Shia's are being *killed* in Pakistan like maggots. And before you ask, No. I m not a Shia.

Link > http://www.dawn.com/news/663772/a-history-of-religious-violence
Link > http://www.mei.edu/content/map/sectarian-violence-and-intolerance-pakistan

_"On May 13, more than 40 people were killed and at least 13 injured in a gun attack on a bus carrying members of the minority Ismaili Shi‘i sect in Karachi, Pakistan.[1] This was not the deadliest attack of the year, as that dubious honor goes to a suicide bombing in a district in Sindh, which left 61 Shi‘a dead in January.[2] Yet the brazen nature of the attack―carried out in daylight in the bustling megacity of Karachi by gunmen who reportedly boarded the bus and shot at passengers indiscriminately―was striking even in a country where over 2,000 people have been killed and 3,500 injured in sectarian attacks in the past five years.

The large majority of these victims have been members of the Shi‘i sect of Islam who comprise approximately 15 percent of the country’s population (although precise numbers are unknown)"

_


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Jobless Jack said:


> because despie your governments best attempt cpec is going ahead. and will go ahead



Your own panel members in media telling that it is Chinese black listed companies are participating CPEC project and so again why hue and cry against indian govt ! There are many pakistan experts also telling that China will about to sell its old/discard coal equipments to pakistan as china itself moving away from coal in 2030.It is none other than your own former president is telling that you are taking loan for CPEC with very high interest rate.











In next few years, pakistan will be occupied by Chinese - Pakistani Media


----------



## MadDog

SouI said:


> Well, it's never been mentioned in our media. And by definition CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) will be between China and Pakistan.
> 
> We will join another project of China, as far as I know. And that was, if I recall correctly, the Silk Road Project. Here is more info on the subject:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Belt,_One_Road#Silk_Road_Economic_Belt



Yup and together this initiative of linking Europe to Asia is known as OBOR, One Belt One Road project, to economically integrate 64 countries !!!


----------



## Indus Pakistan

T-123456 said:


> Turkey. What do you mean?


I meant that OBOR initiative will include Turkey but as the northern terminus of the Silk Road - *not* CPEC. Turkey will be the final link on the China - Central Asia - West Asia Economic Corridor (CCAWEC)









> Those East Asian's have threads opened on alluding to their superiority in intelligence. Looking at this thread maybe they have a bloody point.


 The Chinese have a thread going [ Link (1) below ] that subtly suggest that the reason behind their incredible success is that through social evolution they have inbred higher average IQ. Looking at the level of debate in this discussion maybe they have a point. In Pakistan maybe we have through inbreeding done the opposite.

I am sure you have heard of the Bell Curve by Richard J. Herrnstein and political scientist Charles Murray where they posit that human intelligence is not a random quality in the human species. Instead they suggest that it tends to cluster toward certain groups. That is not to suggest that you can get brilliant minds in a particular group which otherwise might display general level of retardness.

My point was the level of discussion in this thread is so sub- normal that it does raise troubling questions - A "hot air" comment by a Iranian diplomat in Islamabad has been leveraged by members here to suggest CPEC is on the move into Iran when it has barely even taken traction in Pakistan. To jack it all of they have even spun Turkey into it. They are ignorant of even the basic contours of OBOR - map above. If they had even bothered to comprehend the basics then they would know China will link up woth Iran through Central Asia. In fact trains are already moving along that route.

On top of this reality they ignore the extreme intended kill rates of Shia inside Pakistan with rampant sectarianism. Whether that is Iran or Saudia's fault is irrelevant as you point out. The fact is Pakistan has allowed it's territory to be used for game of sectarian gladiators.

In addition Pakistan has sensitized it's population to only think along religious lines. Thus when one of the top questions on list of meeting a Pakistani is "are you Muslim". This again is fruits of flawed Pakistani policy of past governments which invested too much into religious identity and entirely failed in building a secular identity. The results are the country has largely been franchized out to religious "profiteers" ho use Islam to gain power and privilage. Again it take the Chinese to tackle that problem. Link (2) below.

Link (1) > https://defence.pk/threads/how-soci...meritocracy-shaped-the-middle-kingdom.444685/

Link (2) > https://defence.pk/threads/china-to-ban-religious-profiteering.448297/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Kaptaan said:


> I meant that OBOR initiative will include Turkey but as the northern terminus of the Silk Road - not CPEC. Turkey will be the final link on the China - Central Asia - West Asia Economic Corridor (CCAWEC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese have a thread going [ Link (1) below ] that subtly suggest that the reason behind their incredible success is that through social evolution they have inbred higher average IQ. Looking at the level of debate in this discussion maybe they have a point. In Pakistan maybe we have through inbreeding done the opposite.
> 
> I am sure you have heard of the Bell Curve by Richard J. Herrnstein and political scientist Charles Murray where they posit that human intelligence is not a random quality in the human species. Instead they suggest that it tends to cluster toward certain groups. That is not to suggest that you can get brilliant minds in a particular group which otherwise might display general level of retardness.
> 
> My point was the level of discussion in this thread is so sub- normal that it does raise troubling questions - A "hot air" comment by a Iranian diplomat in Islamabad has been leveraged by members here to suggest CPEC is on the move into Iran when it has barely even taken traction in Pakistan. On top of that they ignorant of even the basic contours of OBOR - map above. If they had even bothered to comprehend the basics then they would know China will link up woth Iran through Central Asia. In fact trains are already moving along that route.
> 
> On top of this reality they ignore the extreme intended kill rates of Shia inside Pakistan with rampant sectarianism. Whether that is Iran or Saudia's fault is irrelevant as you point out. The fact is Pakistan has allowed it's territory to be used for game of sectarian gladiators.
> 
> In addition Pakistan has sensitized it's population to only think along religious lines. Thus when one of the top questions on list of meeting a Pakistani is "are you Muslim". This again is fruits of flawed Pakistani policy of past governments which invested too much into religious identity and entirely failed in building a secular identity. The results are the country has largely been franchized out to religious "profiteers" ho use Islam to gain power and privilage. Again it take the Chinese to tackle that problem. Link (2) below.
> 
> Link (1) > https://defence.pk/threads/how-soci...meritocracy-shaped-the-middle-kingdom.444685/
> 
> Link (2) > https://defence.pk/threads/china-to-ban-religious-profiteering.448297/


One has to only go to Shia forums to see what they think of Sunnis. You my old friend are living in a fool's paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

lastofthepatriots said:


> One has to only go to Shia forums to see what they think of Sunnis


I know. The hatred is mutual. I am not living in "fools paradise" as I am fully aware of hatred from both sides. I am merely acknowledging the reality that exists which some here want to paper over. We have a sectarian divide - emanating from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> Your own panel members in media telling that it is Chinese black listed companies are participating CPEC project and so again why hue and cry against indian govt ! There are many pakistan experts also telling that China will about to sell its old/discard coal equipments to pakistan as china itself moving away from coal in 2030.It is none other than your own former president is telling that you are taking loan for CPEC with very high interest rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In next few years, pakistan will be occupied by Chinese - Pakistani Media



Looks like lying is the national policy of India now. No where do they say Chinese will occupy. This is from last year when Xi Jinping visited Pak , They are saying don't put all the eggs in one basket, just the way Pakistan did in 1950's with US. The analysts , mostly supporter of opposition parties and critics of the govt want diversification. Diversification itself will come as CPEC isn't only about China. Saudi defence minister, the son of the King last week highlighted its importance as the energy exports to China from gulf will pass through here. Iran has expressed interest in joining. Russia is investing and constructing $2 Billion North-South gas pipeline from Lahore to Karachi. CAS, the Central Asian states will depend upon this route for their imports and energy exports.
CPEC investment isn't loans, major chunk of it is investment on Build Operate Transfer basis. PTI, the main opposition political party is propogating this loan boggie as it is seeing its defeat in 2018 elections if CPEC comes into full swing.
*$37 Billion is Chinese investment while $9 Billion are soft loans*

https://www.geo.tv/latest/2510--37-...nt-while-remaining-are-soft-loans-ahsan-iqbal


----------



## Nefarious

Sectarian hate or no hate, Iran is following an independent foreign policy here. By supporting CPEC and even wanting to be part of this project, it is directly going against Indian wishes who up until now have been trying to gather support against it and sabotage it.

This reciprocation follows Pakistan's stance of an independent and neutral foreign policy with regard to mideast politics between KSA and Iran.

At least on a government to government basis, this is a positive step. I think in the near future if there is participation in CPEC from Iran and mutual trade energy deals start bearing fruit then any outstanding mistrust on ground level between Pakistanis and Iranians will be gone.

Pakistanis may argue Iranians are recruiting Pakistanis for wars, well I say secure your borders and internal security. I can't see the Iranians protesting at no longer being able to do this!

Compare the Iranian rhetoric to Afghanistan for example. World's apart, you can tell who wants peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I notice quite a few members here are taking exception to what I said. To deny that Pakistan does not have a sectarian problem is to live in fools paradise. To deny that Pakistan has had strained relations with Iran over previous two decades is to live in fool's paradise. Yes, as Pakistan pulls away from Saudi'a intoxicating hold over Pakistan things might begin to change. But I was talking of the present.

The biggest change is going o come when the Chinese behind closed doors give Pakistani governments good old lesson in realpolotik. There are dozens of very intelligent and articulate Chinese members here - Why don't you people talk to them about this subject? Why build "air in castles" when you could have debate with the very learned Chinese members here from whom you might gain a idea which direction the winds are going to blow as increasingly Chinese shadow rises over Pakistan with the CPEC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Kaptaan said:


> I know. The hatred is mutual. I am not living in "fools paradise" as I am fully aware of hatred from both sides. I am merely acknowledging the reality that exists which some here want to paper over. We have a sectarian divide - emanating from both sides.


Generally Shias and Sunnis are pretty chill. Iranian Shias are very very hateful of Sunnis. I'm not talking about pseudo religious Iranians, but the actual Shias. I think they are more hateful of Sunnis than vise versa. I literally got told that I would go to hell by an Iranian Shia just because I'm Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

lastofthepatriots said:


> Generally Shias and Sunnis are pretty chill. Iranian Shias are very very hateful of Sunnis. I'm not talking about pseudo religious Iranians, but the actual Shias. I think they are more hateful of Sunnis than vise versa. I literally got told that I would go to hell by an Iranian Shia just because I'm Sunni.


Well you have a point but don't forget whilst many on both sides are relaxed - Iran has the highest positive rating according to polls in Pakistan. However both countries also have a large fringe who will kill with abandon driven by sectarian hatred. This is bad for both countries. I do believe that Pak/Iran combo has so much potential and if both worked with Chinese the sky is the limit.

However all that potential is arrested by sectarian divide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

LMAO, we would trigger some people across the border is Iran uses Chabahar to ship oil to Gwadar for China.


----------



## NomanAli89

lastofthepatriots said:


> Generally Shias and Sunnis are pretty chill. Iranian Shias are very very hateful of Sunnis. I'm not talking about pseudo religious Iranians, but the actual Shias. I think they are more hateful of Sunnis than vise versa. I literally got told that I would go to hell by an Iranian Shia just because I'm Sunni.



Agreed in my opinion there is a difference between Sunni Hate and Shia Hate , Sunnis just want Shias to stay away from them whereas Shias want a revenge, Their Zakir's spread revenge based hate i.e A revenge from Sunnis why they prevented their first Imam from becoming first caliph And why a Sunni Caliph attacked Holiest place on earth i.e Iran And a revenge from XYZ that why they prevented Iranian revolution export in Pakistan


----------



## New Resolve

The sectarian divide can be bridged on our end by following an independent foreign policy vis a vis SA and IRAN, only keeping our interests at heart. Both SA and IRAN have used Pakistan as a Sectarian Battle Front and this needs to be stamped on. On the home front we need to keep the whip going on sectarian terrorist organisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

I would take this Iranian after thought specially when the Saudi defacto king landed in Islamabad, had long discussions and left for Beijing afterwards. Saudis are proactively seeking Chinese market for their oil exports at the time when their relationship with west and America in particular are going south. Iranian have acted stupid in their relationship with India so far. They will be losing out to Saudis the world biggest energy market which in China if don't act swiftly. Pakistan got no problem with both Iran and Saudi Arabia competing for CPEC access for their energy exports, they can both use it, HOWEVER, anyone working against interests of Pakistan will be left out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Kaptaan said:


> If you scroll back I said I sometimes use harsh language as a conveyance of blunt reality. That blunt reality is that in one city alone - Quetta over 1,000 Shias have been murdered. If in France 1,000 Muslims were murdered in Paris I think you would conclude there is serious problem in that country. That is the exact situation of Shia in Pakistan. Why not look at the stats for killings instead of burying your head in sand?
> 
> Bottom line my sentance might have carried factually incorrect or loose content but it does not change the fact that Shia's are being *killed* in Pakistan like maggots. And before you ask, No. I m not a Shia.
> 
> Link > http://www.dawn.com/news/663772/a-history-of-religious-violence
> Link > http://www.mei.edu/content/map/sectarian-violence-and-intolerance-pakistan
> 
> _"On May 13, more than 40 people were killed and at least 13 injured in a gun attack on a bus carrying members of the minority Ismaili Shi‘i sect in Karachi, Pakistan.[1] This was not the deadliest attack of the year, as that dubious honor goes to a suicide bombing in a district in Sindh, which left 61 Shi‘a dead in January.[2] Yet the brazen nature of the attack―carried out in daylight in the bustling megacity of Karachi by gunmen who reportedly boarded the bus and shot at passengers indiscriminately―was striking even in a country where over 2,000 people have been killed and 3,500 injured in sectarian attacks in the past five years.
> 
> The large majority of these victims have been members of the Shi‘i sect of Islam who comprise approximately 15 percent of the country’s population (although precise numbers are unknown)"
> _


It doesn't matter whether you are shia or not. The fact even one innocent shia is killed is a tragedy. I was just concerned about using hyperboly to extend that crime against humanity to over 50%. ... otherwise i agree with what you say.


----------



## Serpentine

lastofthepatriots said:


> Generally Shias and Sunnis are pretty chill. Iranian Shias are very very hateful of Sunnis. I'm not talking about pseudo religious Iranians, but the actual Shias. I think they are more hateful of Sunnis than vise versa. I literally got told that I would go to hell by an Iranian Shia just because I'm Sunni.


The amount of ignorance in one single post was just too damn high.


----------



## Skywalker

The hatred among common Pakistani Sunnis and Shias are next to nothing when you speak to them, it's the mullahs of both sects creat rifts due to obvious reasons, yes there are few confusions on the beliefs but nothing more than that. For us Pakistanis, Pakistan is much bigger than these things that's why mullahs were never able to form a central govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tore

NomanAli89 said:


> Correction please , First of all Iran is not our brotherly country a brotherly country donot bomb your borders every other day neither a brotherly country support sectarianism and look for ways to export its bloody revolution
> And only a small percentage of brainwashed population like Iran ........
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw him talking any sense ... idiot drunk hassan nisar is the most hated among Pakistani youth but for Indians he is an apple of an eye because he speaks their langauge
> 
> 
> 
> Iran only wants to facilitate India by joining CPEC we can never trust back stabber Iran with zionist ambitions


------------------------------------

Thanks for the spelling correction.

Sir, You are aware of the fact that Pakistan have bad relationship with India and very bad relationship with Afghanistan.
Pakistan cant afford to start conflict with Iran on trifles.

Iran do not bomb Pak army, they bomb Baloch criminals who have many times killed soliders of Iranian border control.
If Pakistan cant control our borders then Iran will react of course.

Pakistan lose even more strategic to have a bad relationship with Iran.
We have to sort out our ow house, stabilize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaga Badmash

Spy Master said:


> ISLAMABAD: Iran is desirous of participating in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which is one of the greatest projects in the history of the region, Iranian Ambassador Mehdi Honardoust said on Friday.
> 
> During a visit to the capital office of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), the Iranian envoy said his country has the capability to help the development of Pakistan’s economy through energy supply and construction of roads, railways dams and others area.
> 
> “At the same time, Pakistani textiles, rice, surgical goods, sports goods and agricultural products are in great demand in Iran,” he added.
> 
> However, Mr Honardoust acknowledged that trade and commerce between the two countries has been restricted due to lack of banking channels.
> 
> “Bilateral trade will get a boost after resolution of problems regarding banking which would disappear soon,” he added.
> 
> During his first visit to the FPCCI’s Islamabad office, the Iranian ambassador was welcomed by President FPCCI Abdul Rauf Alam, VP FPCCI Zafar Bakhtwari, former presidents ICCI Khalid Jaweed, Ijaz Abbasi, Chairman Coordination FPCCI Malik Sohail and others.
> 
> Mr Honardoust said that Iranian gas is the cheapest, fastest and most dependable source of energy for Pakistan.
> 
> “This project should be initiated at a fast track and soon Iran would complete its part of the pipeline at the cost of $2 billion,” he said.
> 
> Mr Honardoust dispelled the impression that international sanctions would restrict the IP gas pipeline project and said that many countries including China, India, Turkey, Japan and South Korea continued to buy energy from Iran during and after sanctions.
> 
> Speaking at the occasion, Mr Alam said Pakistan and Iran has already decided to increase annual trade volumes between the two countries to $5bn by 2021 for which efforts are needed.
> 
> Gwadar and Chabahar Ports are not rivals but they would supplement each other making the region centre of maritime trade, he said.
> 
> “Besides Pakistan can increase electricity imports from Iran but for which Tehran must reduce the price to make it competitive and attractive,” he added.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 10th, 2016
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1283098/_


And we want to have share in Chaabhar port.....What Iranian says about this. Pakistan is not bday cake to have one piece and fly away we should make deals about that.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

mikkix said:


> Hilary was winning but after CPEC i guess Trump will have a good chance.


----------



## Moonlight

@django how about putting "terms & conditions" on Iran for getting role in CPEC and making a deal to back off on this chahabhar project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> @django how about putting "terms & conditions" on Iran for getting role in CPEC and making a deal to back off on this chahabhar project?


The Iranians have invested heavily in Chahbhar, I doubt we have enough clout to make a deal for them to cut this project off however what we could do is ask them to close down those phony Hindian consulates in Zahedan as a precondtion for any participation in CPEC.Kudos kid.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Welcome to papa


----------



## NomanAli89

tore said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for the spelling correction.
> 
> Sir, You are aware of the fact that Pakistan have bad relationship with India and very bad relationship with Afghanistan.
> Pakistan cant afford to start conflict with Iran on trifles.
> 
> Iran do not bomb Pak army, they bomb Baloch criminals who have many times killed soliders of Iranian border control.
> If Pakistan cant control our borders then Iran will react of course.
> 
> Pakistan lose even more strategic to have a bad relationship with Iran.
> We have to sort out our ow house, stabilize it.



Your claims or statements are baseless check this news 
http://tribune.com.pk/story/777075/...itory-kills-fc-official-injures-three-others/

Yes we cannot afford an open conflict with Iran but that doesn't mean we should close our eye and consider it as brotherly nation as some including yourself is trying to proof ,


----------



## Attila the Hun

We do not trust Iran, and certainly not China. We wish our Pakistani friends all the best though.


----------



## Cyberian

All Iranians ever do (in respect to Pakistan) is just talk, talk, talk... ?

It's always, "wish", "hope", "desire", "brotherhood", "culture", "unity" and many other time wasting day dreaming repeat statements.


----------



## haviZsultan

Attila the Hun said:


> We do not trust Iran, and certainly not China. We wish our Pakistani friends all the best though.


Its a complicated world of international relations. Pakistan loves both China and Turkey though Turkey supports uighurs and is against China. Hopefully we Pakistanis can bridge the gap and the divisions.


----------



## tore

NomanAli89 said:


> Your claims or statements are baseless check this news
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/777075/...itory-kills-fc-official-injures-three-others/
> 
> Yes we cannot afford an open conflict with Iran but that doesn't mean we should close our eye and consider it as brotherly nation as some including yourself is trying to proof ,


--------------------------------

Sir

I meant that Pakistan should not open a new front with another neighbour, but we should protect our cuntry and borders, and if attacked then reply with full strenght.

In case of Iran, Pakistan should try out diplomatic means , talk with iranian goverment, i am sure Iran to dosent want war with Pakistan as Iran is encircled with war-torn coountries and dangers and dont need another front, and neither does Pakistan. 

Pak-Iranian border gurards should cooperate on boder security, both brotherly countries.


----------



## Attila the Hun

haviZsultan said:


> Its a complicated world of international relations. Pakistan loves both China and Turkey though Turkey supports uighurs and is against China. Hopefully we Pakistanis can bridge the gap and the divisions.


If you can make the Chinese accept they're on lands that don't belong to them. we will then think about it.


----------

